# 1999 Maxima won't charge after jump, new alternator.



## Mark R Michaels (Oct 21, 2010)

My Maxima was dying while driving, so I got a new battery and it was working well until the same thing started happening with the new battery. So I changed the alternator, but the problem persists.

At this point, the car won't start without a jump and after the jump the car either dies as soon as the cables are taken off or a minute or two after. When I press the brake the car starts to die and when I give it gas it kind of sputters. When it is charged a lot of random lights come on like the TCS and ABS lights. 

I just put a new alternator in. I thought perhaps I was sold a broken alternator so I took it to autozone to get tested but it passes all three tests.

I am completely stumped and have no clue what to do. Any help would be infinitely appreciated.


----------



## heathman (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi there, I would start checking fuses (in car and under hood)... make sure the red wire going to the back of the alt has battery voltage (key on)... not sure on the plug pins but power should also be present for the field wire.(key on) Good Luck !!


----------



## Mark R Michaels (Oct 21, 2010)

Update:
I put a new battery in and the car is drivable, but a LOT of thinks don't work.
My windows, radio, windshield wipers, dash lights and seat adjustments do not get power.

Embarrassingly enough, I hooked up the cables wrong to the other car when I jumped it after putting on my alternator. I'm thinking this blew some fuses or something... but I'm not sure.

I took the car to AutoZone and had them hook it up to the computer.
They said that it came back with the readings of EGR Flow, Some error from the fuse panel where he hooked the computer up, and two manufacturer specific readings.

Oh, by the way, I started checking related fuses that I thought would be blown but most were good and I replaced the ones that weren't to no avail. I only checked fuses under the dash and to the left under the hood, the small ones. I don't really understand the others, haha.

Thanks for reading. Help is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## luedemann (Nov 10, 2010)

My car is having the same problem! Let me know what you find out.


----------

